

Tips on when and how to shard your database for scalability from CTO of Flixster - jeremyliew
http://lsvp.wordpress.com/2008/06/20/going-viral-without-going-down/
Going viral without going down - tips on when and how to shard your database for scalability from CTO of Flixster
======
senthil_rajasek
There is no silver bullet.

Caching is hot and database scaling architecture is very specific to your
application.

"Feature based partitioning" sounds cool but does the data access layer do the
cross database joins??

"Vertical partioning" again the data access layer can get complicated. I wish
this was available as a piece of technology or service.

